

Ask PG : is company culture a priority from day one - lauremerlin

9 months into my startup project, I&#x27;ve been working on and off with quite a few (expert accountant, famous author, cartoonist, developer and web designer), all volunteers. I feel now I&#x27;d better wait and find a really fitting match for me (=different skills, tech, but personality match) and for the project (=living a life coherent with the content&#x2F;positive parenting). How much of a priority is it?
======
bliti
What sort of culture is there if you have people working on and off all the
time? Cultures are developed when people spend time together over time.

~~~
lauremerlin
Trying people out, yes absolutely no culture yet, a precise idea of what it
should be though (company not set up yet). And that means to me live coherent
with the whole purpose of the company itself, no 'that's just a job', really
shared beliefs and values, even in not so public functions, be ready for
transparency.

